# Doming effect



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Can anybody explain a bit more about this "doming effect" that is mentioned at Forever webpage. It seem to be some overlay finish to make glossy finish of a solvent ink transfer.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Doming is a second step process that puts resin over a cut-out heat transfer, vinyl, other cut media or be used as a fill technique (i.e. fill in an engraved out portion). The doming process will do two things:
1. Add a protected layer over the top of the heat transfer or vinyl.
2. The resin is clear and acts as a magnifying lens over the graphic that makes the colors look brighter and pop off more.

There are two types of resin:
1. Epoxy resin - made for indoors, last usually between 6 months to 2 years at the most - at which time it will begin to crack or turn yellowish in color, not real flexible - so not that great on shirts, usually dispensed out by using hand-held cartridges, cheap start-up costs (usually around $300.00)
2. Polyurethane resin - longer lasting, more flexible, made to handle the extreme heat or cold without yellowing or cracking, usually a 2-part resin / hardner system, medium start up cost (under $2000.00).

I am pretty familar with this polyurethane doming system -Digital Label Manual Doming System - PolyDrop. They have a more detailed video of the doming process, but it is too large to put on the web. You can call them and they can get it to you in another way. 

Here are the detailed steps for the polyurethane doming process listed below:
1. Either do a print-cut or just cut your media. You need a cut line to allow the resin to flow to the edge. It uses surface tension to allow the resin to flow thoroughout the entire design.
2. Weed the excess material away.
3. Layout the design(s) on a flat, level table
4. Mix equal amounts of resin and hardner for 5 minutes. Once done mixing, the resin has a pot life of 20 minutes before it begins to get hard. So, only mix the amount you can lay down in that timeframe.
5. Pour the mixed resin into a syringe.
6. Connect the syringe to the dispensing system 
7. Drop the resin on the media and watch it flow to the edges. You can hold down the control valve and move the syringe to cover larger areas or your can tap the control valve for smaller, fine points.
8. Let it sit for 6 hours and it is cured by air.

You can use this type of doming on heat transfers since the melting point is around 450 degrees F and we cure heat transfer paper at around 350 degrees or below. This works great for creating patches to go on to hats or bags so you can get a full digital color logo and not have to pay the cost of embroidery. This is also the process that you see on domed graphics on the side of cars and boats. Look at the back of most cars and you will see a domed label from either the manufacturer or the car dealer. You can also get dyes to colorize the resin if you want. This is really a unique process that very few people know about or do.

The cost of the doming resin is $0.03 per a square inch. If you do a search on the web for polyurethane doming, you will see most companies charge around $1.00 per a square inch. Not a bad markup if you ask me.

Hope this information helps you out. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks a lot Mark for the detailed description. I took a look at the video..., 
-are the preparation vessel and the siringe reusable?
-for textil application transfer can you get a "thin" film spread?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

All the supplies (syringes, needles, mixing cups) are disposable. The cost of all of this less than a dollar. Not worth the time to try and clean them - which I doubt you could do any way.

Not sure what you mean by thin film? You can get the resin to go into fine corners if you want to do scripts (i.e. lettering) for heat transfers. You don't necessarily have control on the height of the resin since it is based on surface tension resistance with the cut edge. If you put too much resin down, the surface tension will be exceeded and the resin will flow over the edge.

Does this answer your questions? If not, please let me know.

Mark


----------



## GLESGA (May 11, 2007)

DMS said:


> Can anybody explain a bit more about this "doming effect" that is mentioned at Forever webpage. It seem to be some overlay finish to make glossy finish of a solvent ink transfer.


 
Hi My 1st post hope it's helpful:UltraDome


----------



## JohnB (Mar 8, 2008)

Mark, this is one of the most interesting topics I've seen on these boards. I just PMed you for more info.

Have you actually applied these domed transfers with your heat press?

If so, can you give some more details on the products you used (such as brand names) and had success with?

THANKS!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been reading about doming but didnt quite get it. Very interested in the heat transfer part. Like to see what it looks like.

Mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The doming system that I have used is this one - Digital Label Manual Doming System - PolyDrop

This company has a couple of different types of media that can be used to domed. The key is the item(s) need to have a cut edge. You can dome a business card if you wanted to. They sell inkjet transfer paper and heat applied vinyl that works great for doming. They even have a clear transfer paper that looks really good.

The best thing I can recommend is to contact this company and ask them for the link to the doming video on their ftp site. It goes over almost everything you are interested. I am pretty sure the video shows a Roland SP-300 for the printer and cutter parts of the process. But this could be done with a standard inkjet printer.

I am pretty sure that Advanced Color Solutions will also create a sample for you to press as well. In my opinion, a domed label is better than embroidery on a bag, cap,... because the resin is like a lense and makes the colors look even brighter.

Hope this helps.

Mark

Mark


----------



## JohnB (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Mark! Got your PM.

We actually do A TON of doming so I'm familiar with doming objects, just not clothing.

I'll call the company you suggest because I'm curious about doming the heat transfer material and pressing it to a bag, cap or shirt.

My worries are:
1) The print quality on the heat transfer
2) The heat damaging the finished dome

If you have any more info. let me know.

Thanks!!!


----------

